# Quacking - Choking sound?



## Chandra741 (Oct 1, 2005)

I know this has been posted before but I can't find the answer. Zsa Zsa is 11 months old and makes the strangest quacking sound. To me it sounds like she has a hairball, but my roommate calls it her duck sounds. Anyway, it only seems to happen when someone comes in the door and she's excited, but it looks like she's literally choking on something. I've heard of a reverse trachea and am just wondering if this is it or its something more? It happens at least once a day and she always seems fine afterwards, but its such a weird noise!


----------



## stacieyoung (Feb 3, 2006)

Sounds like reverse sneezing to me.

Kye sometimes has it a couple of times a day, then sometimes he wont - just depends. Its usually when he is excited though!!.

If they get too bad or go on for a while we normally put our fingers over Kyes nose, to encourange him to breeth properly, this usually helps and stops it pretty quickly!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I second that! It's most likely reverse sneezing, which is not dangerous or anything. However, if your baby gets this while snoozing and wakes himself or herself up, then that is a problem that needs to be checked out by the vet. This is very common among chis because they tend to have shorter muzzles. When my baby gets this, I just cover her nose and this makes her breath through her mouth, which makes the honking go away. I also gently massage her throat and chest, and this seems to help as well. Well, hope this helped...


----------



## Chandra741 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm relieved to know that. I'll try putting my fingers over her nose next time. Luckily she only does it when she's excited it seems. Never when she's sleeping or just in the house. It really only happens when my roommate or I come home and she's excited to see us. I've tried rubbing her back when it happens but I'll definitely try the nose.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, the nose thing works right away. Just cover both of your baby's nostrils so he or she can't breathe through the nose, and then I bet you it'll go away. If not, try massaging her throat and chest. This usually helps too. I'm glad to hear that she doesn't get the reverse sneezing in her sleep. =)


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

peanut gets this.. and i massage his throat. it helps.. or if you make them lick you, or drink water, that will help too.. its scary if your not used to it


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah Yoshi gets this as well and I rub her throat, that helps it to go away.


----------



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

My vet told me this was something to do with an extra long palet or floppy palet and that my dog may need to be o[perated on to rectify the problem!

having read here I am very dubious as this is a new vet in an old practice I used to attend with my cats, and I wasn't too keen on her attitude towards my Chi anyway, so I am now doubting her diagnosis.

Ay thoughts anyone?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ That can *sometimes* be the case, but usually it isn't ^_^


----------



## Lukes (Aug 8, 2009)

Frankie, makes this sound too, I heard that they might do it, if they are nervous. 

After the first few days of fostering him, I heard this sound on occasion. I haven't heard it in a while now.. Maybe no more jitters in his new home.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

My pups were doing this when they had kennel cough. If it persists, see your vet.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Lottie said:


> My vet told me this was something to do with an extra long palet or floppy palet and that my dog may need to be o[perated on to rectify the problem!
> 
> having read here I am very dubious as this is a new vet in an old practice I used to attend with my cats, and I wasn't too keen on her attitude towards my Chi anyway, so I am now doubting her diagnosis.
> 
> Ay thoughts anyone?


From what I remember I thought something of this effect was true, my Poodle has always had reverse sneezes and I usually direct him to his water or he just passes it on his own. 
It does sound like a duck though! :lol:


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah Rocky gets this, I rub his throat and block his nostrils with my finger and he stops it pretty quickly.


----------

